# FUNKY SMELL ??



## YELLOWRAVEN (Feb 12, 2011)

:-? SO I JUST FINNISH SETTING UP MY 44GL LOW PROFILE VOLCANIC MALAWI TANK THIS PAST WEEK, LOOKS GREAT BUT SMELLS FUNKY ?

I HAVE CLEAN WHITE SILICA SAND
BLACK SCHIST ROCK WALL
EHEIM 2217 FILTER
70GL POWERHEAD
150W HEATER
DUAL BULB LIGHT
AND ONLY 5 LARGER YELLOW LABS CICHLIDS

I NOTICED A FUNKY KINDA ROTTEN SMELL COMING FROM THIS TANK SO I DID A 50% WATER CHANGE AND THE SMELL IS STILL LINGERING

IM CONFUSED B/C I HAVE 4 OTHER TANKS IN THE HOUSE AND NONE SMELL LIKE THIS ONE

I EVEN HAVE A BLACK CONVICT FAMILY TANK WHERE I TURNED THE FILTER OFF ABOUT 3 WEEKS AGO AND EVEN THAT TANK SMELLS BETTER..

ANYONE HAVE ANY IDEAS OR EXPERIANCED ANYTHING SIMILAR ?

PHOTOS ATTACHED

http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn16 ... G_5635.jpg

http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn16 ... G_5644.jpg

http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn16 ... G_5650.jpg

http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn16 ... G_5650.jpg

http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn16 ... G_5648.jpg

:fish:


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

Did you try carbon in your filter?


----------



## Nina_b (Jan 3, 2011)

+1 on the carbon filter.

More water changes.

New tank smell... did you cycle?


----------



## YELLOWRAVEN (Feb 12, 2011)

xxbenjamminxx said:


> Did you try carbon in your filter?


THE FILTER IS BRAND NEW EHEIM 2217 AND COMES WITH THE CARBON FILTER PAD WHICH I HAVE INSTALLED

IM STILL VERY CONFUSED TO WHY THE SMELL IS SO DIFFERENT THAN ALL THE OTHER TANKS
ALMOST LIKE A BIT OF A ROTTEN SMELL, I WONDER IF THE COMBO OF ROCK AND BEING WET CAN REALESE A SMELL ?


----------



## YELLOWRAVEN (Feb 12, 2011)

Nina_b said:


> +1 on the carbon filter.
> 
> More water changes.
> 
> New tank smell... did you cycle?


I HAVE THE CARBON FILTER IN THE EHEIM

I USED THE GOOD BACTERIA TO CYCLE AND HAD THE FILTER AND TANK RUNNING FOR 2-3 DAYS BEFORE I ADDED THE LABS ( SHOULD IT HAVE BEEN MORE DAYS OF CYCLE )

AND DO YOU BELIVE I SHOULD DO ANOTHER WATER CHANGE ALREADY ?
THE TANK JUST GOT SETUP THIS WEEK AND IV ALREADY CHANGED IT TWICE

ALSO I FORGOT TO MENTION THERE WAS A DEAD FEEDER GOLDFISH STUCK IN THE POWERHEAD ONE DAY :? IF THAT MAKES A DIFFERANCE ?


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

What are the water parameters of the tank? Ammonia, Nitrite, and nitrate at least?


----------



## des (Mar 30, 2011)

That's stinks! The carbons should take care of the odor. Any dead fish or plants fallen out behind the tank?


----------



## pack-rat (Aug 2, 2010)

You probably should have let it cycle longer without fish. I wouldn't add any more fish until you are sure it is stable and the smell is gone.

Was the rock clean when you put it in?

If the fish seem ok then it might be best to hold off any more extra water changes (go ahead with a standard water change schedule) until it has for sure finished cycling.

My two cents...


----------



## YELLOWRAVEN (Feb 12, 2011)

xxbenjamminxx said:


> What are the water parameters of the tank? Ammonia, Nitrite, and nitrate at least?


all perameters are in check and excellent...

and within safe ranges of ph and temp..


----------



## YELLOWRAVEN (Feb 12, 2011)

pack-rat said:


> You probably should have let it cycle longer without fish. I wouldn't add any more fish until you are sure it is stable and the smell is gone.
> 
> Was the rock clean when you put it in?
> 
> My two cents...


rocks cleaned and boiled for sure...

in regards to cycleing the new tank the LFS guy told me 1-2 days is fine, what would you have recomended as a proper timeline to have cycled a new tanksetup? and what is the proper way to cycle a new tank setup ?

kind regads and thank you all for the help

much appreciated :thumb:


----------



## gatorbaiter (Feb 12, 2011)

IMO every tank is different. Cause he told you the tank will cycle in two days, wow thats quick. I used the fishless cycle with "bottled" bacteria and it still took my tank 3 weeks. What are your actual reading as far as amm nitrite ph?


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2011)

i had a similar thing happen to me over the weekend.. i used a canister that was on a diff tank and the canister sat for a few days with water in it... i dont think i changed the pads in it in a long time.. but it never smelled like rotten eggs on the tank that it was on a few days ago... i turned it on and it smelled like something died.. like real bad my girlfriend almost threw up lol.. i think the water stagnated in the canister or the bad stuff in the carbon pad leaked back into the waterin the canister.. anyways i cleaned out the entire canister with tank water changed all the pads and the smell went away.. not sure if this really pertains to you since it was a new canister with new pads but i def jus had the same sulpher/rotten eggs/something died smell


----------



## YELLOWRAVEN (Feb 12, 2011)

m1ke715m said:


> i had a similar thing happen to me over the weekend.. i used a canister that was on a diff tank and the canister sat for a few days with water in it... i dont think i changed the pads in it in a long time.. but it never smelled like rotten eggs on the tank that it was on a few days ago... i turned it on and it smelled like something died.. like real bad my girlfriend almost threw up lol.. i think the water stagnated in the canister or the bad stuff in the carbon pad leaked back into the waterin the canister.. anyways i cleaned out the entire canister with tank water changed all the pads and the smell went away.. not sure if this really pertains to you since it was a new canister with new pads but i def jus had the same sulpher/rotten eggs/something died smell


ya I think the water sitting there in the cannister will deffinetly make your TANK STANK lol

...well in regards to my new smelly tank I thought and was worried It may have been the rocks and as you can see from the photos I provide that would have been about a 250lbs problem lol

maybe its b/c it did not cycle long enough or something,, it has been about 4-5 days now and seems the smell is much weaker and all the fish in the aquarium ar doin very well and swimm strong look healthy


----------



## YELLOWRAVEN (Feb 12, 2011)

gatorbaiter said:


> IMO every tank is different. Cause he told you the tank will cycle in two days, wow thats quick. I used the fishless cycle with "bottled" bacteria and it still took my tank 3 weeks. What are your actual reading as far as amm nitrite ph?


the LFS GUY told me 1-2 days is fine ( im not happy about that now im sure he iether lied or had no clue ? )

I just tested my nitrite and ph again

nitrite .25 ppm
ph 7.8

fish look happy and well tho ,, will the nitrite drop to 0ppm soon with my fish and tank cycling and the nice oversized Eheim 2217 on only 44 gallons


----------



## pack-rat (Aug 2, 2010)

Usually if you can measure a nitrite level it means the tank is not fully cycled. Ammonia and nitrite should be undetectable. Did you test for ammonia? Did you get a level?


----------



## YELLOWRAVEN (Feb 12, 2011)

pack-rat said:


> Usually if you can measure a nitrite level it means the tank is not fully cycled. Ammonia and nitrite should be undetectable. Did you test for ammonia? Did you get a level?


Ammonia is 0ppm
nitrite .25ppm and hopefully will go down
Ph 7.8
temp 78 degrees


----------



## pack-rat (Aug 2, 2010)

YELLOWRAVEN said:


> Ammonia is 0ppm
> nitrite .25ppm and hopefully will go down
> Ph 7.8
> temp 78 degrees


Zero ammonia is good. Hopefully your smell is something about the 'cycle in a bottle' process and as your good bacteria multiply the odor, and the nitrites, will go away. I don't know what high nitrites smells like, or how much nitrite there has to be to smell it.

My advice would be to check nitrite often (every day or two) and as long as the fish seem ok and the nitrite is falling you should be ok. Don't add any more fish until the nitrite goes to zero and stays there.


----------



## YELLOWRAVEN (Feb 12, 2011)

pack-rat said:


> YELLOWRAVEN said:
> 
> 
> > Ammonia is 0ppm
> ...


the smell is less and less day by day


----------



## Chunkanese (Feb 4, 2011)

Have you been over feeding? Also if it's a smaller room with less air flow you might notice more.


----------

